# To Whom It May Concern



## teszler

Hello

I was wondering if anyone could share with me the Romanian translation of "To Whom It May Concern" (in official documents).

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## robbie_SWE

I would go with: 

*tuturor celor interesaţi* (mostly in letters)
*tuturor celor în drept* (mostly legal documents)

But please wait for other responses! 

 robbie


----------



## teszler

Thanks, this will do.


----------



## anothergarfield

robbie SWE is right. You can also use "Stimate Domn/Stimata Doamna,"...


----------

